# Using a Bullnose Router Bit on Freeform Stock



## sswope (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello woodworkers and router experts. BTW, none of that router expert stuff applies to me. I am a novice router user. My question concerns the proper way to use bullnose router bits installed in a table router. My desire is to mill a bullnose profile on thin stock (quarter inch thick). The edge will be milled on a semi-circular shaped piece of stock. There is also a requirement for an "inside edge" to be milled around the circumference of a hole in the stock approximately 4 inches in diameter. Any advice and/or how-to informtion would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi sswope


This is would I would suggest using for this type of job.
It takes a brass guide mounted in the router table base plate and a shop made jig like the ones below and the bit below..
Not the same pattern ,but I'm sure you will get it.. 

http://www.routerworkshop.com/multipleguides.html

Stacked Flute and Bead Router Bits ,1/4" part number #7716
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_flute.html

or this bit
Bull Nose Router Bits 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...es/bt_bull.html#Bull_Nose_Ball_Bearing_Anchor

=======



sswope said:


> Hello woodworkers and router experts. BTW, none of that router expert stuff applies to me. I am a novice router user. My question concerns the proper way to use bullnose router bits installed in a table router. My desire is to mill a bullnose profile on thin stock (quarter inch thick). The edge will be milled on a semi-circular shaped piece of stock. There is also a requirement for an "inside edge" to be milled around the circumference of a hole in the stock approximately 4 inches in diameter. Any advice and/or how-to informtion would be appreciated.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums sswope.


----------



## sswope (Jul 11, 2008)

Bobj3,
Thanks for the quick and informative reply. I will certainly use your tips. I especially appreciate the pix as they clarified the answer a lot. To the others who responded with a welcome, thanks to you, also.
Sswope


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Sswope

How about a picture or two once you have it done.. 

=========


----------

